# Finally found a proper book holder for K2 in the BOOK GEM!



## gary sullivan (Jan 31, 2009)

Being a machine designer, I'm thrilled w/ the elegantly minimalist, truly compact, and cracker-jack quality of this product. But most importantly to me, when deployed on any hard surface, my $$$$ Amazon beastie [in its M-Edge leather cover] is now absolutely stable. No slipping around or scary almost tipping-over when operating. I merely push any button w/ just a fingertip and never worry. *think of a "tri-pod" like defensive-stance. And the rubber- tipped legs are an inspired touch. Plus, lightning fast [2 day] delivery for me. But oddly, nowhere in the promotional mat'l was any boast that the device is actually made in the U.S.A. [no kidding!]. I would have even more quickly purchased, had I known it wasn't made in China by children. Bargain price - I would have been very happy @ $20. This is the third, & thankfully last, bookholder I will purchase.

*Available @ Amazon: Book Gem*


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Picture? Link? Name?  Any of the above?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's another light weight alternative:

http://elderly.com/accessories/items/HDS1.htm for $8.25.

I've had this around for years - it's a desk top stand made to use with sheet music. When I first got the Kindle 2, I used it to hold the naked Kindle with a soft cloth placed in the back against the metal parts. That worked fine. I then got the soft Pategonia case as an interim Case until the M-Edge Prodigy was ready, and it works fine with both of those cases too. The little bar in the center moves up and down so you can position the stand at any angle you like. It's very stable, and when I'm reading while eating, I can reach over and use the page turn buttons easily without the stand moving around.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

gary can you post a picture of it holding your Kindle - it is a possibility for me    I like to read while I knit and trying to get my Kindle in just the right position is hard.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool idea to have this.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG PLEASEEEE update us here with pics of this holding your kindle! I would love to see how this works.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

There's just enough of a lip on the top and bottom of my Oberon cover to use the Bookgem in both the vertical and horizontal positions. Because of the tension in the device, I would hesitate using the device directly on the Kindle. For the price and using a cover such as the Oberon, the Bookgem is a great solution for supporting the Kindle 1 while reading. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the review.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great review.  Thanks for posting.
deb


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

I checked this out, and not only do they have free shipping, they have a quantity discount: buy three, get one free. This is equivalent to  25% off, or $11.22 each. Same price/same offer whether ordered from their website or from Amazon.
Might be useful for multiple reader households or gift giving...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW! That looks really sturdy and it looks like it keeps the kindle in place. Thanks for posting and all the pics!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

gary sullivan said:


> oddly, nowhere in the promotional mat'l was any boast that the device is actually made in the U.S.A. [no kidding!]. I would have even more quickly purchased, had I known it wasn't made in China by children.


I SO agree with you about Made in the USA. That is a huge selling point for me.

I just read _A Year Without Made in China_. It was scary how difficult it was for the author to find non-Chinese-made products.



The BookGem like a great product. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Gary.. thank you for the heads up.. I too have tried several book holders.. and do like real well the "Book Hug" .. but I love that this one folds up.. so when I travel much easier... I ordered one today and will try it out!!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW.. I got this in 2 days!!!!  I do love it.. Gary posted pictures with his Oberon.. and the clamps on the "outside" I acutally attached to the back cover of the Oberon and tried it on the top and or on the bottom.. both are very nice.. very sturdy.. I think better than my "Book Hug" so WE HAVE A WINNER!! Thanks again Gary for the info.. love it!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry meant to say "Cammie" posted her pictures with the Oberon.. that was the clincher for me.. Thank you Cammie!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay I am confused.. where is the link for this I LOVE this pocket idea


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

You will love it.. I have tried several.. go to the very top.. Gary's first post.. and "sold by Amazon BOOK GEM" he gave us a link.. or just type in Book Gem.. at Amazon.. it will take you right to it.. I am planning on putting my 2 cents worth for a 5 star review later today!


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Based on this thread I ordered a Book Gem.. it just arrived today and I LOVE it!!  Great, great product and it fits a naked Kindle 2 perfectly too (It does not seem too tight or like it will cause issues) -- it fits as if it were made for the K2 -- all controls are accessible and you can even charge it while in use!  Very stable, exactly the right size and I love that it folds up for travel.

Now all I need is a remote control for my K2 for the ultimate lazy reading experience in bed.

I ordered mine through Amazon -- no charge for shipping -- and it was here (Miami) from California in less than a week.


----------

